# United Towing Hull



## medway (May 22, 2006)

Did their vessels only fly the company flag to indicate ownership or did they use a funnel marking or any other marking/schemes to indicate they were United ships?

I'm curious as many companies seem to use funnel markings.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

medway said:


> Did their vessels only fly the company flag to indicate ownership or did they use a funnel marking or any other marking/schemes to indicate they were United ships?
> 
> I'm curious as many companies seem to use funnel markings.


Usually white with black top
In later years Buff was introduced on some of the larger ocean tugs


----------



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

Since 1982 the new insignia on the funnelwas composed ofa red compassneedle pointing north over a white four pointed star all withina square perimeter in blue

Pete


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

peter drake said:


> Since 1982 the new insignia on the funnelwas composed ofa red compassneedle pointing north over a white four pointed star all withina square perimeter in blue
> 
> Pete


That was the markings of what had become the North British Maritime Group
As you say a compass needle pointing north and red white and blue colours


----------



## almwych (Oct 19, 2014)

*almwych*

New member: I served on the Welshman as a 15 year old cabin boy (when she was chartered from the navy -ex Growler. Does anyone know where I can find a photo of her as Welshman. ? I was aboard her when Captain Bond passed away on a tow from Quebec to Genoa.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Photograph and information on following link, scroll down and you will come to GROWLER 

http://thamestugs.co.uk/MULBERRY-TUGS-[3].php

.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Pete Bass Will be looking at this site he as lots of photos of the Welshman and I think he will put one on for you he lives next door to me and I will tell him you are looking for one sam2182sw


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Go to tugs on this site and type her name in there are lots of her on the page sam2182sw


----------



## carla_carla (Oct 21, 2014)

*Texelstroom ship early 1960's.*

Does anyone have any information on the crew of the Texelstroom that used to dock in hull from amsterdam please?? My mum is looking for her dad who was a Boatswain (bosun) on the ship. We think between 1961-1964/65.

Thanks
Carla.


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

carla_carla said:


> Does anyone have any information on the crew of the Texelstroom that used to dock in hull from amsterdam please?? My mum is looking for her dad who was a Boatswain (bosun) on the ship. We think between 1961-1964/65.
> 
> Thanks
> Carla.


Carla if you google this (hollandsche stoomboot maats.n.v.) you may get some help with your research. It is the Texelstrooms owners.
brgds Neil


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

carla_carla said:


> Does anyone have any information on the crew of the Texelstroom that used to dock in hull from amsterdam please?? My mum is looking for her dad who was a Boatswain (bosun) on the ship. We think between 1961-1964/65.
> 
> Thanks
> Carla.


Carla,
I know his name and his place of origin. Please contact me urgently.


----------

